# Atlanta Area: Fox5 News finally in HD!



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Went Live today.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Their 11pm news is just horrible.. but that Dagmar Midcap is easy to look at. I might just have to watch tonight.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Neil Derryberry said:


> Their 11pm news is just horrible.. but that Dagmar Midcap is easy to look at. I might just have to watch tonight.


Dagmar is on CBS Atlantas WGCL-46. Ken Cook does weather for WAGA FOX5


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Its about time, I mean even CBS 46 went HD before and they have a crappier news cast then Fox...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

satgeek550 said:


> Its about time, I mean even CBS 46 went HD before and they have a crappier news cast then Fox...


Interesting...I've heard those exact words uttered now at least 10 times.

There must be something to it...


----------

